# Younger rat has sudden weakness



## Csassen (Dec 16, 2013)

Csassen said:


> So Morri, my roughly 1 year old rat (got at a pet store, not 100% how old she is, but is same size and maturity level as my 1 year old girl), has always been a sort of antisocial rat, she stays up on the top perches while I clean the cage, has always been uncomfortable being picked up, etc. because she is a pink eyed rat and can't see very well. This is all well and good, she gets on fine with her cagemate and has a happy life. On to the problem. Today I cleaned out the cage and put in some new chew sticks for the girls and left them alone to nap the afternoon away. But then tonight when I came in to check on them and give them dinner, Morri was huddled down on the bottom of the cage with her back hunched up and her fur looking puffy. Her eyes were squinted shut (but no discharge) and she was reluctant to move (normally she skitters away when i move to pick her up, today she just leaned away). I stood and watched her for a while and she did eat most of a lab block, and then waddled to the water bottle and drank a normal amount for her. I say waddled because her back legs, while not showing any paralysis or dragging of one or both, seemed weak. when she went up the ramps to her favorite spot she was sort of staggering, rather than her usual run. I have no idea what this could be as she's not sneezing or showing any discharge, and her appetite is normal, but she just is being generally lethargic and weak and not acting herself at all. I'd take her to a vet but I live in an area with few exotic vets and the one I usually go to isn't open until Monday  Any advice or help is greatly appreciated.


----------

